# Java Editor Problem



## kev89 (26. Nov 2022)

Hallo und Guten Tag,

ich schaffe es nicht mit dem Java Editor mich mit einer SQL datenbank zu verbinden.
mein Code scheint richtig zu sein, jedoch bekomme ich einen Fehelr ausgegeben seitesn Java Console.
Ich habe meines erachtens alles hinterlegt was ojdbcc treiber angeht im Java editor und habe auch java enviroment auf aktuellem stand.
Könnt ihr mir helfen ?

https://bilderupload.org/bild/9f4e53644-javaeditor

ich kann mich über SQL developer problemlos verbinden auf die Datenbank und kann auch Tebellen erstelle etc.


----------



## KonradN (26. Nov 2022)

Das Problem ist Deine Java Version. Du nutzt Java 8 (Class File Version 52.0) und der Treiber, den Du eingebunden hast, nutzt Java 11 (Class File Version 55.0)

Ansonsten ist ODBC eigentlich extrem veraltet und statt dessen sollte man auf JDBC setzen. Das nur als kleiner Hinweis am Rande.


----------



## kev89 (26. Nov 2022)

ja 1 Minute nach absetzen des beitrages kam mir die Idee den Compiler bzw den Rest auch anzupassen, also hat sich erledigt funktioniert.
Trotzdem danke


----------

